# Wii #2491 - The Last Story (Japan)



## Chanser (Jan 26, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5177^^


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 26, 2011)

inb4flood


----------



## TheViolentOne (Jan 26, 2011)

out at least .been waitin for this game...well I was waiting for the english release tough


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jan 26, 2011)

If there truly isn't going to be any other region releases, I wouldn't be surprised to see a translation group be made within the next day or so.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 26, 2011)

engrish pkz


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 26, 2011)

I saw some walkthroughs and such and the game does look really good. It looks like a JRPG that heavily benefits from thinks western RPG have established!

The artstyle is really good as well.

Hopefully we`ll see a localization but I think that has been discussed numerous time in the last months already so...


----------



## zizer (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## boktor666 (Jan 26, 2011)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> If there truly isn't going to be any other region releases, I wouldn't be surprised to see a translation group be made within the next day or so.


Made.. Not a patch. WII seems far more complicated then ds coding, so it'll take a few weeks/months before a 0.01 patch will ever be released.


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 26, 2011)

Is this game already up somewhere? Can't find it yet.
(I'm not asking for a link!)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2011)

holiday-monster said:
			
		

> well I was waiting for the english release tough


you'll be waiting a LONG time cos it's not gonna happen


----------



## Tanks (Jan 26, 2011)

boktor666 said:
			
		

> Devil May Cry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No? Wii is just as simple as DS in this aspect. It's all a matter of how the text is stored within the game. Encryption and textures are usually all someone needs to look into for translation. 

This is why GBAtemp bugs me... People with no knowledge spout nonsense about everything and suddenly it's fact.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Jan 26, 2011)

fuck yeah!​


----------



## ineap09 (Jan 26, 2011)

This really makes me wish that I had prioritized learning Japanese instead of just gradually learning a word here and there over the course of many years...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit:


Spoiler



200th post!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 26, 2011)

I hope to see an EU Release this year, its a game I would buy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> I hope to see an EU Release this year, its a game I would buy.


don't count on it http://gbatemp.net/t275451-the-last-story-...y-only-in-japan


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 26, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats why I made 2 days earlier this Topic: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=275...p;#entry3400784





we will see


----------



## panmusic (Jan 26, 2011)

I signed!If NoA and NoE do not localize Last Story AND Xenoblade it will be a crime against humanity!


----------



## MG4M3R (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "Thank you for your interest in The Last Story. Unfortunately, the vocabulary used by this announcement was misconstrued by the British journalists: "No plans at the moment" does not mean that the output is canceled, just that it is not yet scheduled in the calendar. The adaptation of this game could be very long (12 000 dialogues, a record!) and our translation teams are overstretched in the short term." - Nintendo France rep



Source: http://www.nintendo-universe.co.uk/2011/01...the-short-term/


----------



## scopelenz (Jan 26, 2011)

yet to find a copy. cannot wait to start!


----------



## Comedor (Jan 26, 2011)

Online mode needs a translation patch, just for fun!


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 26, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> I hope to see an EU Release this year, its a game I would buy.



Someone from Nintendo has already stated that translating this game to 5 different languages "is too much work" (paraphrasing [sp?]). If it happens, you should expect it in NTSC-U.


----------



## MG4M3R (Jan 26, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Read my post above =.='

Last Story will have a EU release, but for now is TBA.


----------



## Reploid (Jan 26, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine be me.
I wonder how to CREATE a game can be not too much work, when transtlation is just unbereable. But next stupid mario party will be released without a doubt - thats bullshit


----------



## Sloshy (Jan 26, 2011)

panmusic said:
			
		

> I signed!If NoA and NoE do not localize Last Story AND Xenoblade it will be a crime against humanity!


Didn't you hear? This is NINTENDO we're speaking of. The guys that STILL haven't released Mother 1/3 in the west (even after Lucas was in Brawl), haven't released most of the Fire Emblem games, any of the 64DD games/expansions in any sort of form (even for VC; it should be trivial), and I'm STILL waiting for Pikmin 2 and Chibi Robo New Play Control! in America right now... *growl*

As much as I love Nintendo, there's times when I want them to





you know?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 26, 2011)

Reploid said:
			
		

> Ato Puro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That really is an apples to hand grenades comparison, isn't it? How much dialog is in a Mario Party game? Enough to tell you how to play the games, the boards, and a little bit of menu selections. But in an RPG, especially a JRPG as big as this one, is a LOT more. Plus, how long has it been since we've seen a Mario Party game? Its coming up on four years, which makes your argument irrelevant. If they were still coming out annually, then you might have a point. So how about you just sit back and relax and let the people that get paid to make these decisions make them. Do you have any idea how much money would be needed to provide a translation team big enough to translate the Japanese into five different languages? For ONE version of the game? Not financially smart. Now, it sounds like they're doing an EU version anyway, but I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't Multi-5.


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 26, 2011)

nevermind...

not the right place to do so....


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 26, 2011)

confirmed to have english


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 26, 2011)

Curious about the music. Nobuo Uematsu composed this.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> confirmed to have english



? that's cool. But how do you know?


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 26, 2011)

playing it on my wii


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> playing it on my wii



Is it like: Totally english? or Partial?


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really understand. It doesn't have English text does it?


----------



## panmusic (Jan 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> confirmed to have english


Don't fool people.The only english this game has,is some menus,chapter names etc.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Jan 26, 2011)

torrents

oh,no,and for real,it does have english,been playing it for like two hours


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 26, 2011)

panmusic said:
			
		

> darkreaperofdreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought so...


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> torrents
> 
> oh,no,and for real,it does have english,been playing it for like two hours



Not from CFG loader....I mean your sig has'nt updated.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 26, 2011)

dang you japanese ppl!! always getting the good games and never coming to NA or EU... (thank you friend for getting my wii hacked)

So minus the fact that the game not coming out arguements, how good is the gameplay?


----------



## Arab (Jan 26, 2011)

wait so is there or is there not english in this game cause if it is ill download it right now...


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 26, 2011)

As I know, there is only some English, but I think the dialogs are Japanese.
If someone has a dl-link, pm me ^^


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 26, 2011)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> If someone has a dl-link, pm me ^^



Same here. Been looking for it like crazy, and I only found a chinese private "store" "to rent" it. But it won't let people sign up. PM Mii, whether it's "to rent" or not, please.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 26, 2011)

And then there will be 12 sequels and about 20 spinoffs.

The 6th game will be the best but under-appreciated due to being released before a new console comes out.

The 7th will star a blond guy with a giant sword who has to find and kill an effeminate weirdo before he destroys the earth with a meteor.

The 8th will have a decent opening cinematic and progressively get worse from thereon out until the last disc.

The 9th will fade into obscurity.

The 10th will be ignored, because it will have a spinoff staring camwhores.

The 11th wlll be an MMORPG.

The 12th will take place in one of the spinoff's settings but have almost nothing to do with that spinoff

You'll either love or hate the 13th.

And then they'll team up with Disney.


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 26, 2011)

what the...?


----------



## Arab (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol just stop commenting stupid crap and the moderator might not be mad XD


----------



## kupo3000 (Jan 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> confirmed to have english



Can you choose english like in Kage no Tou or Metroid: Other M?


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 26, 2011)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> what the...?
> QUOTE(Arab @ Jan 26 2011, 07:02 PM) Lol just stop commenting stupid crap and the moderator might not be mad XD



I meant NamoNakamuras post ^^

and I doubt that you can choose English, cuz they could've release it in NA then


----------



## bmtrocks (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't find this game at all.  Or, I have, but it's on some Chinese site I can't register an account to for some reason.  Someone PM me about this plz.

I have the torrent but I can't download it unless I have an account on the site.


----------



## doyama (Jan 26, 2011)

bmtrocks said:
			
		

> I can't find this game at all.  Or, I have, but it's on some Chinese site I can't register an account to for some reason.  Someone PM me about this plz.
> 
> I have the torrent but I can't download it unless I have an account on the site.



A newsgroup search engine should yield you the nzb you need


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 26, 2011)

edit: I should learn when to shut up.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 26, 2011)

I found a torrent, but it has zero seeds


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 26, 2011)

Arab said:
			
		

> wait so is there or is there not english in this game cause if it is ill download it right now...


only in a few of the menus everything else is in JAP so makes it near impossible to play it unless you wanna wander around and hope to stumble upon the event that triggers the next! You also won't have a clue what's going on SCREW THAT that's no way to play a RPG!


----------



## Comedor (Jan 26, 2011)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> confirmed to have english


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't see how it would even be a tough decision for Nintendo to bring this to NA, if they would indeed be behind the translation.
Looks to be one of the best Wii games...why the hell keep it Jap exclusive. That's just pointless as hell. Drop freakin' everything and start translating.

This game even looked to be on my "purchase because it deserves it" list, and that ain't a very big list.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 26, 2011)

*first Gameplay Min.*


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 26, 2011)

Just a little guess, but I'm assuming a translation group for this game should pop up in the next few days. Just a hunch.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 26, 2011)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> Raikage46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This game was directed by the original director of Final Fantasy.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 26, 2011)

See here, one of the reasons why I'm trying to learn japanese.. :


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

Come out in English!


----------



## Goli (Jan 26, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> And then there will be 12 sequels and about 20 spinoffs.
> 
> The 6th game will be the best but under-appreciated due to being released before a new console comes out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 26, 2011)

No problem finding this...


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 26, 2011)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> No problem finding this...


Yup. Google's your friend. (and for the first time in my life I gotta thank the chinese people.)

No one here played Final Fantasy VII in JP before the US release? There's even a Xenoblade walkthrough on YouTube. Just start playing to get "the hang of it" (or play the online mode) before a walkthrough pops up. With all the hype, someone will make a walkthrough (explaining the story). Otherwise, just play it. I'd rather play this game AND Xenoblade without a clue of what's going on than to miss them altogether.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 26, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> But they teamed up with Disney after X and before XI...
> So your timeline is wrong
> 
> 
> ...



Thats their own damn fault for not releasing it here -_-


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impossible. I can't even learn French without falling flat on my face


----------



## bmtrocks (Jan 26, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> It's not like it's gonna happen anyways, TLS is gonna sell like 20,000 copies.
> Then Sakaguchi will retire.
> >:


You're going to be pleasantly surprised.  TLS is the second most anticipated title in Japan according to Dengeki, and 2ch users are shitting theirselves over the release date right now.  There's already 100,000+ preorders of the game.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 26, 2011)

NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> And then there will be 12 sequels and about 20 spinoffs.
> 
> The 6th game will be the best but under-appreciated due to being released before a new console comes out.
> 
> ...



LMAO!!! I just stop reading the thread after I read this cause it made me laugh really hard because once I read the one about the 7th game I knew exactly what you were talking about.



Spoiler



900th post...Almost to 1,000


----------



## Goli (Jan 26, 2011)

bmtrocks said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, make that 150,000. That's still not too much.
Of course, I'd love to be pleasantly surprised.
http://www.siliconera.com/2011/01/23/heres-how-xenoblade-and-metroid-other-m-did-in-japan/ >:
Then again, this did get a big advertisement campaign and all that...
I want to believe!
Also, I FINALLY FOUND IT!


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 26, 2011)

I feel so sorry for this board and the moderators after reading this thread. You guys deserve better.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 26, 2011)

I gotta check this out sometime. Looks like such an awesome RPG.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jan 26, 2011)

SHIT STORM INCOMING.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2011)

Not sure if I would have exactly high hopes for this game. Sure, it has such a legendary name behind it but I don't even like Final Fantasy. I have a feeling this game will have a lot of the same holes that FF games have had.

I guess I'd be more psyched for Xenoblade but even that I'm not too hyped for. Yet again, I don't really stare at my Wii and think "RPG machine".


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone had a chance to play it yet? Any trouble the game's causing (besides not being able to read Japanese and it not likely getting a western release)?


----------



## ben_not_benny (Jan 27, 2011)

Gotta love Chinese release groups.


----------



## iamatmylimit (Jan 27, 2011)

hironobu sakaguchi may well have ummmm negative feelings towards americans...if anyone forgot final fantasy the movie flopped and im sure he is putting some blame on american culture for not welcoming what he thought his masterpiece...so he sticking to a formula that works.....rpg's in japan which would only work on the wii....show me  sony rpg which is big in japan?all the good stuf made by nintendo in japan...i admit it sucks cause we missed out on games in the past and i thought no way they gonna get away with that stuff anymore but it still happens...i dont get it...that game would fly off sheleves faster than arc rise fantasia did


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

iamatmylimit said:
			
		

> *hironobu sakaguchi may well have ummmm negative feelings towards americans...*if anyone forgot final fantasy the movie flopped and im sure he is putting some blame on american culture for not welcoming what he thought his masterpiece...*so he sticking to a formula that works*.....rpg's in japan which would only work on the wii....show me  sony rpg which is big in japan?all the good stuf made by nintendo in japan...i admit it sucks cause we missed out on games in the past and i thought no way they gonna get away with that stuff anymore but it still happens...i dont get it...*that game would fly off sheleves faster than arc rise fantasia did*


IIRC he lives in Hawaii. So I doubt it.
TLS is pretty different from your average JRPG. It seems to have much more in common with WRPGs actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Only ARF didn't fly off the shelves. And I doubt this one would too if it were localized.


----------



## Inpression (Jan 27, 2011)

One of the best Wii game covers I've seen.

I hope I have the chance of playing this in English, one day.


----------



## Doink (Jan 27, 2011)

I've just started a translation guide/walkthrough for the game for anyone who wants to contribute

http://thelaststory.wikidot.com/

Going to mainly focus on items/weapons/armor/menu stuff at first.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 27, 2011)

Inpression said:
			
		

> One of the best Wii game covers I've seen.
> 
> I hope I have the chance of playing this in English, one day.



Really? It looks pretty bland. A lot of dead space with a drawing in the middle. Oh boy. Especially when compared to masterpieces like Sin and Punishment 2's Japanese artwork, I wouldn't say it's that great looking.

For reference...



Spoiler


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Inpression said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think both are extremely well done.
Since the games are of different genres they need different boxarts. TLS's is pretty simple, but in a less is more approach. It's... very JRPG-y.
S&P2's on the other hand conveys exactly what S&P2 is about. Shooting bad guys with pretty colors and explosions flying all over the place.


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 27, 2011)

Doink said:
			
		

> I've just started a translation guide/walkthrough for the game for anyone who wants to contribute
> 
> http://thelaststory.wikidot.com/
> 
> Going to mainly focus on items/weapons/armor/menu stuff at first.


Man, you should focus on the dialogue. Most menus are in EN and there's an auto-equip system (the game equips all your party the best way it can). The dialogue on the tavern though, just got me completely lost. There are so many options (and they're not simply "Hai" or "Iie") and I think there's a side quest just right there:


Spoiler



the sick girl? the woman in the table with Siren? the woman talking to Jackal?



By the way, played online, both PvP and Bosses battle, but being low level we couldn't beat the bosses. But the PvP yeilded a weapon (because other members of my party were highish level, so we manage to win)


----------



## dryo (Jan 27, 2011)

last story?.why why is it te last? or final? or...anyway you get the point


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 27, 2011)

It's somehow boring that the character attacks when you're near an opponent and you don't have to do anything...
Is there a way to change this?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 27, 2011)

could someone find a Video Walktrough/Let's play?
I suppose Youtube is not as big in japan, as it is in Europe and in America...where do our Japanese Friends upload Videos normally?


----------



## drkpendragon (Jan 27, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> could someone find a Video Walktrough/Let's play?
> I suppose Youtube is not as big in japan, as it is in Europe and in America...where do our Japanese Friends upload Videos normally?



Japanese people normally use a site called nicovideo rather than youtube.

Anyways, I managed to get my impatient hands on The Last Story, but have been having problems running it. I'm wondering whether or not there is something I'm missing or my junk media is just causing me problems. I need to go out and buy some decent media. Has anyone else had any problems getting this to run? If I can get it running, I'll gladly help out on the wiki.


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 27, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> could someone find a Video Walktrough/Let's play?
> I suppose Youtube is not as big in japan, as it is in Europe and in America...where do our Japanese Friends upload Videos normally?


nicovideo.jp is the most popular one, but you have to register there to be able to watch anything.
edit:beaten


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

I just finished Chapter 1, here are my impressions:
First of all, the title screen is just gorgeous.
Afterwards you're quickly thrown almosr right into action with Quark and Seiren. At this point you can already open the menu, which I did. The customization in this game is in insane. You can change the color of each armor piece, AND you can also turn it's appearance on or off. So for instance, you can have a really big clunky armor for the defence bonus, but have your character look as if he had nothing on him or her, but still get the points! Of course if the armor is really cool you can sitll have it appear.
The battle system is like a combination of FFXII plus some random hack n' slash, and while I think you can't set up your allies' AI they're generally useful. Also, I suggest changing the attack method from Normal to Manual. 
The story is pretty blah so far, but I'm only at the beggining. The part with Elza and Seiren, when she gets shot... it was a lot like Crisis Core's ending. Elza was all "NOO, SEIREN!!!. Now I'm all alone ;-;" and stuff, but it was well done.
Afterwards you obtain the gathering ability, which serves as a distractor for enemies to target you and leave other party members alone. This way mages can focus on spellcasting, for example. When using gathering you can also revive fallen party members by touching them. The revives aren't unlimited though, similar to the Romancing Saga series, each character (Elza too) has Life Points. Each time they die one is taken away, and if they're all gone they are done for good... Until the next battle. Eahc time they die and get revived they get some temporary bonus, which is nice.
Also, by pressing the Z button you enter Seek mode, at which you target enemies using a crossbow (I assume you get better brossbows later on). You can also target certain parts of the environment here, and you can destroy them. When I first got control of Elza I used this to destroy a giant pillar. Which fell on the enemies for an instakil, which was awesome. Finally, when magic is cast, it leaves a little circle, if say, a fire magic is cast it will leave a fire circle. If characters go there their weapons get imbued with that element. It's similar to Tales of the Abyss's FOF circles.
The first chapter ends with a boss fight against Cocoon (is this a nod to FFXIII? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
You don't *actually* kill it though, you just weaken it and then proceed to lure it to a stone bridge which gets destroyed, thus sending him to his death.
Oh and you should all play this game. It rocks. Seriously.


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 27, 2011)

Man, I'm at chapter 4 and now that's when the game starts. Many dialogues, huge city, side-quests, weapon/armor shops and upgrades, there's even a color shop, which I don't know yet what's for... What Ocarina was to the N64, TLS is to the Wii. I just wish it was a double layer disc (so we could have 60-90hrs of single gameplay, with lots of side quests, like Xenoblade).

By the way, I played it online, both PvP and Boss mode. Both work great, although playing against bosses wasn't that fun.

So, the creator of Final Fantasy releases The Last Story? Will the next franchise be: The End of Myth? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Golli, I think you should use the spoiler tag. Your text ruins the game for those who haven't played it yet.


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> Man, I'm at chapter 4 and now that's when the game starts. Many dialogues, huge city, side-quests, weapon/armor shops and upgrades, there's even a color shop, which I don't know yet what's for... What Ocarina was to the N64, TLS is to the Wii. I just wish it was a double layer disc (so we could have 60-90hrs of single gameplay, with lots of side quests, like Xenoblade).
> 
> By the way, I played it online, both PvP and Boss mode. Both work great, although playing against bosses wasn't that fun.
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure they're not sidequests (or at least I don't think any of the ones so far that I've done trigger any), they're just typical JRPG talk choices, so to speak.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 27, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> Man, I'm at chapter 4 and now that's when the game starts. Many dialogues, huge city, side-quests, weapon/armor shops and upgrades, there's even a color shop, which I don't know yet what's for... What Ocarina was to the N64, TLS is to the Wii. I just wish it was a double layer disc (so we could have 60-90hrs of single gameplay, with lots of side quests, like Xenoblade).
> 
> By the way, I played it online, both PvP and Boss mode. Both work great, although playing against bosses wasn't that fun.
> 
> ...



Xenoblade has a twice of time with only 4 GB and is far better.


----------



## Arab (Jan 27, 2011)

Gosh ppl stop arguing it's not coming to America and apperently that's final ( wants to kick nintendo in the u know what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  so yea let's get those translators to work


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 27, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Also, I suggest changing the attack method from Normal to Manual.


Where can I do that?


----------



## Goli (Jan 27, 2011)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the options. I can't remember where exactly, I think it's on the third screen of the controller input ones.
When I play it again I'll edit my post to pinpoint where it is. 
Manual mode allows YOU to do normal attacks, whereas in Normal mode the game attacks by itself. It also misses a lot of attack opportunities :/.
EDIT: On the second controller options screen, change the "attack type" thingy.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 27, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Inpression said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one shown here is not really the cover. Just like with Metroid Other M where the red suit-part was a slipcase it is similar with this game. The actual gamecover does have the complete artwork on it:



Spoiler










Here you guys can find some more picture of the game unboxed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IMO a very beautiful packaging!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I thought the white box was the actually boxart. But man, the actual boxart is great!


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 27, 2011)

What happens when you press the Home Button, I remember it said it would bring up a different menu or something like that...?


----------



## Doink (Jan 28, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> Doink said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering I don't know Japanese, it'd be kinda hard for me to translate the dialogue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With the stuff I listed I can 1) machine-translate, 2) add information from Japanese wikis for the game, and 3) administer the site.

Someone can use that to create a menu/items patch if they want and then go on and translate the dialogue from there.  My goal in the short term is to make the game playable for an English-speaker and the combination of translating the item names plus a detailed walkthrough should do it.


----------



## Linkzeror2 (Jan 28, 2011)

I just ripped and converted in 720p, this is EPIC!
No spoiler inside.


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 28, 2011)

Linkzeror2 said:
			
		

> I just ripped and converted in 720p, this is EPIC!
> No spoiler inside.


Please, don't tell me you're abandoning Xenoblade translation. I can't find the forum link in your website and I'm really anxious about its current development.

@others, I know DL discs doesn't mean longer games (see SMG and SMG2, MOM etc.) but what I meant was that if they've used a DL disc, they could have created more areas (large, wide open ones like Xenoblade's), more bosses (anyone playing online yet? The half dozen bosses get pretty boring if your party knows what to do) and, mainly, more side-quests. Lots of side-quests that you can't complete in one run, thus making the replay feature very interesting. I know this game really rocks as it is, but I think it could last many, many hours (near a hundred, if you don't follow a walkthrough). The PvP system is interesting nonetheless. Got myself some great weapons for single player (@lvl 8, my ATK went from 172 to 340 or so) while playing online (against bosses, there are some huge slow downs, so they've used Wii power to the max). This game makes the word "epic", used in Kirby's Epic Yarn and Disney Epic Mickey sound like they used it randomly for those games.

"Epic" games (Zelda is near), using all VG console resources usually mean the VG console is at the end of the road. I hope this isn't the case and we see more great games this and next year.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 28, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> Linkzeror2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SMG and SMG 2 arent dual layer games. lol


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

Doink said:
			
		

> Ato Puro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's... really stupid. It's like the people who start up translation projects with no other intention but to cheer those who actually do something.
Oh well.
I'm guessing you've noticed but I've been adding items. And I plan to add a ton of enemies now.


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SMG and SMG 2 arent dual layer games. lol


I know they aren't (wtf?). But see their scrubbed size and see how long it takes to finish each game. Game size (amount of data) and game length (amount of time you spend playing it) aren't proportional. A DL game doesn't translate into a longer game. My point was that they could have added more side quests and large open fields, like in Xenoblade, and that would take a DL disc because the single layer disc is stuffed as it is. (I think it's 4.2GB scrubbed, and with the update partition removed. So if you want to add more stuff, it'd break the single layer size limit.)
I guess it wouldn't be worth financially. The game got a 38/40 score as it is. Making it larger wouldn't make it 40/40, but it'd make players spending more time playing the single player mode (which implies in spending more time and money creating intelligent and dynamic quests).


----------



## Raikage46 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Raikage46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, it's more fun to slash the opponents on your own(by pressing buttons) ^^


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 29, 2011)

Raikage46 said:
			
		

> thanks, it's more fun to slash the opponents on your own(by pressing buttons) ^^


Unless you play 6+hrs online. Got some sweet items (@lvl8 but @ rank6....) in PvP. Which, btw, can be very rewarding if you choose a spellcaster (like Jackal) and shoot some spells at meele chars during the last minute (double points).

Btw, I see people mentioning you can warp in town. How do you do that? They could have used Wii Remote pointer feature to shoot bolts and spells. Funny, how one of the best games for Wii doesn't require the Wii Remote main feature.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 29, 2011)

Not trying to spoil anything(for those who arent this far, which is at pretty much the first beginning) but wtf is Ganondorf doing in this game? LoL







On another note, THIS GAME IS EPIC!!!!!!


----------



## Linkzeror2 (Jan 29, 2011)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Not trying to spoil anything(for those who arent this far, which is at pretty much the first beginning) but wtf is Ganondorf doing in this game? LoL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to create HYPE for zelda fan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think XD


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 29, 2011)

I try it and looks like a bad 360 port for Wii. Automatic attack sucks, crossbow is just LOL, the game doesn't use Wii skills like IR and so many boring videos. It's like a FFXIII but with worse Battle System and more boring videos. 

Conclusion: The Last Story


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 29, 2011)

Now, we play the waiting game. Will Nintendo release this in NA and Europe or not?


----------



## OGTiago (Jan 29, 2011)

Nintendo's lack of discussion of this game and Xenoblade in the west is upsetting.


----------



## Goli (Jan 29, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> I try it and looks like a bad 360 port for Wii. Automatic attack sucks, crossbow is just LOL, the game doesn't use Wii skills like IR and so many boring videos. It's like a FFXIII but with worse Battle System and more boring videos.
> 
> Conclusion: The Last Story


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 29, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Now, we play the waiting game. Will Nintendo release this in NA and Europe or not?
> Well Nintendo confirmed that they would not be making a Multi 5 of the game, which doesnt count it out as not coming to USA or EU. Just means they have no plans to put it into multiple languages. Nintendo made some BS excuse about too many things being on their plate. Then afterwards they said its all depends on sales..... I love my Japanese ppl, but they are making me hate them with this translation Bs.
> 
> QUOTE(Juanmatron @ Jan 29 2011, 10:33 AM) I try it and looks like a bad 360 port for Wii. Automatic attack sucks, crossbow is just LOL, the game doesn't use Wii skills like IR and so many boring videos. It's like a FFXIII but with worse Battle System and more boring videos.
> ...


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 29, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goli (Jan 29, 2011)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## florian (Jan 30, 2011)

work fine on Wii 4.2E PAL with wiikey 2 , nice game


----------



## paulee123 (Jan 30, 2011)

Played it, passed 1st boss from trailer. intial impressions. Very good. Gfx are good and detailed (Sd tv used). Seems atmosphric. my only gripe is the frame rate needs some work.
I'm talking some cutscene bits, after 1st boss coming fthrun the cave when the lookup at the sky. on my system it stutters dunno if its down to ios's etc.

But i can say i will definately buy the English version, which is coming in October/November 2011 time. hopefully mistwalker can re-touch up the western version over the jap version a bit.


overall great game


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I skimmed all through the 8 pages

How much english are in the game?


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 30, 2011)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Yes I skimmed all through the 8 pages
> 
> How much english are in the game?


Menu Titles mostly. The game isn't that English-friendly.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 30, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goli (Jan 30, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> Unless you play 6+hrs online. Got some sweet items (@lvl8 but @ rank6....) in PvP. Which, btw, can be very rewarding if you choose a spellcaster (like Jackal) and shoot some spells at meele chars during the last minute (double points).
> 
> Btw, I see people mentioning you can warp in town. How do you do that? They could have used Wii Remote pointer feature to shoot bolts and spells. Funny, how one of the best games for Wii doesn't require the Wii Remote main feature.
> You can warp in town by using the Map part in the Menu, this way you can get chests or items you might have missed the first time you went to each place.
> ...


I thought we were talking about normal attacks here, which like I said can be set to manual in The Last Story, not so much in Xenoblade. And The Last Story has something like "arts" too, each character has different skills which you have to know how to use in order to win. For example, having Kanan in your party is useful because she has Holy (and later, Shining), after Holy is cast you can use the little circle thing (whose name I forgot) to give everyone Barrier, which decreases the damage taken by everyone, by using Elza's Wind ability. There are plenty of others so you probably should keep playing it until you realize how wrong you are by jumping to conclusions after playing like 30 minutes. And while you only control Elza for the most part, you CAN direct the member's AI using command mode, which you unlock later on.


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Jan 30, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Zeroneo said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 30, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> I thought we were talking about normal attacks here, which like I said can be set to manual in The Last Story, not so much in Xenoblade. And The Last Story has something like "arts" too, each character has different skills which you have to know how to use in order to win. For example, having Kanan in your party is useful because she has Holy (and later, Shining), after Holy is cast you can use the little circle thing (whose name I forgot) to give everyone Barrier, which decreases the damage taken by everyone, by using Elza's Wind ability. There are plenty of others so you probably should keep playing it until you realize how wrong you are by jumping to conclusions after playing like 30 minutes. And while you only control Elza for the most part, you CAN direct the member's AI using command mode, which you unlock later on.



Thanks Goli (about town warps). That works for dungeons as well, and although you don't get XP, there are new chests, so you may get some rare items (although I found the Battle Arena more rewarding so far).

About Elza "arts" (the game calls it "skills", actually); they're pretty helpful, especially in single player mode. Have Jackal cast his ice spell and then use Elza wind attack (hold A). This causes monsters to slip a couple of times -- enough to get a dozen hits in. Fire causes armor breakage, no element breaks enemies' healing circle and it goes on.

Great game. I just wonder if there are people cheating in PvP, because I've seen one or two people 1 hit killing me with 4000+ damage + status (beto beto) while most people were doing ~900. I don't know if they advanced in game and got better equips (also from boss raids). I know I ditched Mario Kart when I got in the 8000 points range due to cheaters. I'd hate to see PvP ruined by cheaters.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jan 31, 2011)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Played it, passed 1st boss from trailer. intial impressions. Very good. Gfx are good and detailed (Sd tv used). Seems atmosphric. my only gripe is the frame rate needs some work.
> I'm talking some cutscene bits, after 1st boss coming fthrun the cave when the lookup at the sky. on my system it stutters dunno if its down to ios's etc.
> 
> But i can say i will definately buy the English version, which is coming in October/November 2011 time. hopefully mistwalker can re-touch up the western version over the jap version a bit.
> ...



Englsh release? Do you have any proof?


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 31, 2011)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Played it, passed 1st boss from trailer. intial impressions. Very good. Gfx are good and detailed (Sd tv used). Seems atmosphric. my only gripe is the frame rate needs some work.
> I'm talking some cutscene bits, after 1st boss coming fthrun the cave when the lookup at the sky. on my system it stutters dunno if its down to ios's etc.
> 
> But i can say i will definately buy the English version, which is coming in October/November 2011 time. hopefully mistwalker can re-touch up the western version over the jap version a bit.
> ...


That reminded me: anyone else notices slow downs (some sudden frame rate drop)? I can understand it on Boss Raids, but there are some cut-scenes where I don't believe it should be happening.

Where did you get that release date from, by the way?


----------



## Goli (Jan 31, 2011)

Ato Puro said:
			
		

> paulee123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's a bit weird but Artoon (the developer) has a bit of a spotty record regarding this, Blue Dragon, which Mistwalker comissioned to them, was full of random frame drops too. 
Also, I think he made that release date up.
Finally I finished the game and it has officially become my favorite game. Everything was done in such perfection... Even if the story didn't seem too original at first, it was told in such a way that it became memorable. Then there's the plot twists which were pretty unexpected which made it even better.
I'd say the best moments of the game are...


Spoiler



When Yuris finds his dad's corpse.
Elza and Master Trista's showdown in the Tower of Ordeals.
Elza and Kanan's failed wedding.
When Elza saves those poor Gurg people because it reminds him of when his village was destroyed, which left him an orphan.
When a block hits Jackal in his penis, his face was hilarious!
Jackal's death.
Elza and Kanan's ACTUAL wedding, kiss included. It was so lovely ?.
When the Gurg kid that Elza saves extends his hand to a human kid, just like Quark did when he and Elza first met.
Oh and Quark turning evil.


Everyone should go play this game ASAP.


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is it english-friendly or not?


----------



## Zeroneo (Feb 3, 2011)

Pattonfiend67 said:
			
		

> Zeroneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes like i said, menus mostly. It isn't very english-friendly unless you just want to jump and start playing the game without understand what you're doing.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2011)

We need a translation group on the scene, guys


----------



## suruz (Feb 6, 2011)

Nooooooo I want this in Englissshh.. Why can't Atlus pick it up ffs?!

Btw I do realize it would take AT LEAST a year for this to be localized by a company but.. I'm just saying it looks like something that would REALLY sell well in Western countries..

I mean.. a mixture of Final Fantasy and Monster Hunter, with incredible graphics and superb soundtrack..

What the f**k is not to love?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> But i can say i will definately buy the English version, which is coming in October/November 2011 time. hopefully mistwalker can re-touch up the western version over the jap version a bit.



..Oh wait, it IS being localized? Nevermind then.. .___.


----------



## paulee123 (Feb 6, 2011)

A friend of mine work for ninty, he has told me that they are just playing around with this release story. He has confinded in me that that it will we be coming to the USA that is for sure.

So relax everyone it will come but it will be at the end of the wii life cycle :-(, that the problem. But i'm sure ppl will pick it up.


Top game bye the way.

I will definatley be buying it.


----------



## Piebe (Feb 9, 2011)

It is a nice game but because of the Japanese it is kind of hard to get into. Though it is playable.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2011)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> A friend of mine work for ninty, he has told me that they are just playing around with this release story. He has confinded in me that that it will we be coming to the USA that is for sure.
> 
> So relax everyone it will come but it will be at the end of the wii life cycle :-(, that the problem. But i'm sure ppl will pick it up.
> 
> ...



Let's hope you're right! I would love some RPG action on my Wii, especially after DQ VIII


----------



## monkat (Feb 9, 2011)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> lolololol



I generally don't trust people who both can't type anything resembling correct grammar and says something that is so extraordinary, it seems impossible.

So yeah. Liar.


----------



## doombringer (Mar 10, 2011)

i just finish the game in new game +

and this is the perfect *armor and weapon* you can get in the game (the most powerfull)
so nice to see.

*SPOILER: *


Spoiler



The dragon armor full


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm so glad I decided to see what has come out for the wii these past few months. I haven't seen much at all, and then I find a gem like this!


----------

